# basto nj show



## sweetrelease (Sep 22, 2009)

anyone going to the show on sept.27th???? i be there with my wife and son. just look for the guy that is holding every flask up to the sunlight![8|] lol ~matt


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2009)

I will be there with my wife and I want my wife to meet your wife, so they have a means of occupying themselves for a while! []


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 23, 2009)

i can't get that to come up on Mapquest....  where's it at in Joisey??



 found this old stone cistern last week. dropped a stone down the hole, figured it was about 15 - 20 feet till it hit water. 

 jim


----------



## Oldihtractor (Sep 23, 2009)

Look here   https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/NJ-bottle-show-batso-village-9%2F27/m-254545/tm.htm        and try the town of Hammonton or sweetwater will get you close


----------



## sweetrelease (Sep 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> I will be there with my wife and I want my wife to meet your wife, so they have a means of occupying themselves for a while! []


 lol!![] i'll be there very early and out around 11:00 , cause there is a giants game on at 1:00[]~matt


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 23, 2009)

This info should get you pretty close, Buzz..  http://www.batstovillage.org/road-directions.htm

 Matt, although your priorities are obviously out of whack, I'll make sure to be there by 10 latest..[]


----------



## sweetrelease (Sep 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> This info should get you pretty close, Buzz..  http://www.batstovillage.org/road-directions.htm
> 
> Matt, although your priorities are obviously out of whack, I'll make sure to be there by 10 latest..[]


 lol ,yeah i know but this time of year football seems to take over[8|] and also fishing, oh yeah stripers baby[].see you there charlie!!!!!  ~matt


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 23, 2009)

thanx everyone. that's a haul from my place........ 2 hours +

 i'll see if anyone from around here is heading down.........

 thanx again,

 jim


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 23, 2009)

I looked at the site. Is it outside? Are the other bujildings open? Please let me know a little more, as that's pretty far for me, but the place looks interesting, even without bottles.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 23, 2009)

(I saw a mill![])


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 23, 2009)

You Pennsie folk should put a carpool together and come on over! The pine barrens is piney and barren, but then there's Batsto village.. bring your own lunch and some tick repellent! []


----------



## Oldihtractor (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes the buildings are open and there is a mill..    it is completly and out door show.. about 1/2 the size of shupps....


----------



## sweetrelease (Sep 26, 2009)

anyone know if the show is still on? i think i remember going to the show in the rain one year? ether way i hope they still have it.~matt


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, I just called and found out the show is still on.. rain or shine.. but if this is an outdoor event, that's kinda messed up.. I don't buy wet bottles!!


----------



## sweetrelease (Sep 27, 2009)

charlie i just looked at the map and the rain looks like it's gonna stop around here at about 9:00am or so.we just might get a break after all. not sure the word "break" was a good word to use on bottle show day[8|][]~matt


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, I had to make a decision this morning.. I decided to roll over and sleep in a bit, then I went to work.. hope I didn't miss TOO much... catch you next time!!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Sep 28, 2009)

Report on the rain show to follow soon..


----------



## Oldihtractor (Sep 28, 2009)

got home Late on sat. night.  Was pouring rain. looked @ the weather rain on off till early afternoon sunday @ the bottle show location..   

     Put it off as well it's a loss. But!   Wake uo 5 am sunday pouring rain.. I think like I know I am gonna miss something if I don't go.. Get outta bed load up some boxes of bottles in the pouring rain ( thinkin I gotta be crazy..)  Get my oldest some up and hit the road...

        make the hour ride in the monsoon to the show.. see a few dealers and as the morning goes on it starts to come to life.. dealers show up.. bottles start to appeer.. Rain soaked and cold ..  we trek along  looking at what there is to see..  9am  the weather lets up a little and trucks open  bottles appeer..  we pass by a guy unloading some boxes and peek thru them.. to mostly atlantic city bottle  milks soda etc..   while looking.. sweetreasle and his bride and   child come along..  the crowd gathers as there are bottles to be had @ fair prices..

           Digging thry the boxes we mange to find some Atlantic city early milks and some poisions for my son..  the looking and bbuying here is brisk as there is a crowd gathering seinng the blow out pricing..  see pics for our finds.. 

               The  day goes on rain clears   sun shines and the wheaton glass blowers go to work  making some coblat pontiles insect destroyer bottles.. At great peek into how bottles are made and what an art it really is!!

      Over all some great finds and  good day was had by all..

   On a side note  as I mentioned the J.Heil salem NJ green  soda/ ale bottle I had found recently.. I got the reaction  there is only one of thoose ever known to exsist..  Kinda blew me away as I thought it was just another local squat..   It has a new place in the cabinet just not up on a shelf!!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Sep 28, 2009)

the loot of bottles purchased    all but 2 of the atlantic city milks are applied tops early ealry milk one with a dated bottom pat. of 1889


----------



## Oldihtractor (Sep 28, 2009)

more atlantic city pints  the reed on the right is the oldest atlantic ity milk bottler known


----------



## Oldihtractor (Sep 28, 2009)

some really hard to find Nj shore towns the west is from long branch      the bayhead bottle I know have in amethyst and clear the only 2 from this dairy known..


----------



## Oldihtractor (Sep 28, 2009)

know the bayhead and some poisons


----------



## Oldihtractor (Sep 28, 2009)

now the bayhead and a nice early ovid redware piece    sorry for the picture mix up...      Would guess the redware to date around 1800 a little ruff but I like it..


----------



## Oldihtractor (Sep 28, 2009)

close up of the milks


----------



## Oldihtractor (Sep 28, 2009)

The squat that I had no idea of how scarce it really was...  At this point the hardest to find bottle in my squat collection..


----------



## sweetrelease (Sep 28, 2009)

nice to see you at the show! the guy with all the atlantic city bottles is my friend bob. he is the one that got me "hooked" on this hobby[8|] we have dug in atlantic city and found some nice stuff. he is a very nice guy. anyway the show was a bust for me. i was looking for collored flasks, maybe a coffin & hay stag in black, but there where not many flasks there let alone colored, but i had a good time. little matt found a amber ink and joe b. gave him some type of jar,so he was happy.take care! ~matt


----------

